# Crime



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to pick up a new contract 3x/week in the town next to me. I had been told by one of the store managers that they had a crime problem behind the building b/c of the low-income housing behind and adjacent to the shopping ctr. Apparently, some of the tennants like to walk to Wally World and this shopping ctr. by climbing the 5 foot iron fence by way of stolen shopping carts from WW. This puts them behind the shopping ctr. that I now service. I was told someone has been shot back there this year already in a drug deal and the liquor store has been robbed once (a month ago) also. Last night (my first night sweeping there) I was just finishing up the front of the ctr. by the liquor store, blowing the sidewalk towards the corner where it gets dark. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a young man peek around the corner at me and duck back into the shadows. I immediately turned around and acted like I was working on a stubborn bottle and started walking away. I immediately heard someone yell "Do it!" and then a loud pop. I though I was being shot at! When I looked over my shoulder, two kids were running out of the liquor store with their loot, through the shattered plate-glass door and back around the corner behind the store! I think they used me as some sort of distraction b/c my blower is so loud. The big problem for me is, I was supposed to clean up back there where these guys hang out/sell-drugs. I'm not sure what to do with this one. I think I might clean up back there during the day and then do the front at night. All I know is I won't go back there at night now. Has anyone else had problems with crime? Has anyone ever been robbed/threatened while working? Since I'm new to the business, is this just something normal that we have to put up with? My dad always said "Nothing good happens after midnight." I'm thinking he was right!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure i will catch flak on this but IMO i would go to the police to see what are your states gun laws are on CCP concealed carrying permit and buy a gun. this is my opinion some my or my not agree.


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

*Funny you should mention that*

I'm actually expecting my CCW license any day now in the mail. I took the class and applied at the end of last year.


----------



## cleansweep (Jan 9, 2007)

whether you agree or don't agree with permit, why would you even put yourself in a bad position at a location known for trouble? Stick with days or not at all.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

time for you to start carrying....but anyway if it is such a bad area with numerous break ins, shootings, and drugs then the police need also step up their game back there


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I always carry my Springfield XD .45 when I work, and think that cleansweep is right. I'm going to clean the back of the store during days, or not at all. The front is well-lit and has enough traffic that I feel I can safely clean it nights, as usual, but will be switching to school-nights only, like a Sun, Tues, Thurs type sched. I think this is the best solution for everyone.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

In my opinion...the account is NOT worth it!!! One of my best friends was shot and killed for five dollars. He was a Schwann's delivery guy in the Detroit area. 

From just what you've said about the history of that place and now you've already witnessed an armed robbery, why on God's green earth would you want to put yourself into that type of a situation. There HAS to be better options than that place. 

Carrying a gun can only make the situation worse, yes I know, a person needs to protect themself. I'm a firm believer in being able to carry a concealed weapon too, but seriously, who needs that kind of stress?


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I would carry and charge him more to do the work.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Charging more doesn't change the situation. Find a better way. If it means charging more due to the fact you need to make a special trip during the day I suppose charging more makes sense. I think you cannot put a price on your life. $50 in a safe environment, $75 if it is dangerous? Does it matter if you end up dead? I too have pursued my CCW, but do not plan on carrying often. I just think it is my right, and for the times I do carry I want to be legal. Doesn't mean I will carry just so I can sweep in dangerous areas. Avoiding the situation is better than firing back.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I carry when working in chicago. better safe then sorry.your wallet,truck or other property is not worth your life,but there are some scumbags and you need to be ready. I was stopped once in chicago the officer asked if I was carrying I said it was in the center console he said okay if you weren't I would give you mine. That should tell you about the neighborhood.I know you can't legally carry in chicago but the police know you are out making a living just like them and wont hassle you from what I have seen.


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

*Good News*

I had a chance to speak with the Property Manager, and she had no idea about the crime problem and was very concerned. She said that she will look into installing cameras around the back of the stores and also asked if I knew of any armed secuity companies that she could talk to about patroling on nights we sweep. I was quite impressed with her response. I assumed that she would not want to do anything about it beacuse of the extra cost, but it was a pleasant suprise. I have a friend from college thats a cop in that area and he is going to contact her about working there when he's off-duty, and he said he'll be stopping by regularly on nights he's workin also (he actually came by 3 times tonight when I was sweeping). I think this will solve my problem. I'm glad too, it's my most profitable contract, I'd hate to lose it! My cop friend had a good idea also, he suggested installing a blue/orange strobe on my truck. Red strobes are illegal in Oklahoma on civillian vehicles, but police have blue strobes on their units, so when those kids see the blue reflecting off the walls they should be more likely to stay away.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I was going to say making friends with the local PD will go a long way. Buy them a case of coffee and a donut for some protection while you're there. Alot of the guys that work the graveyard don't have all that much going on at those hours and could make good use of their time. I know a lot of the parking lot striper & sweeper guys CCW, theres just no one around to help if you're jumped @ 3am. I was reading last year about a striper that was gunned down and they stole his truck. He actually lived, but still what a story.


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input, everyone. I appreciate it. It's nice to have a forum where we can discuss this business, especially for the noobs like myself! :bluebounc


----------

